# Hi, I'm new here in the forums. Advices from sailing in Norway?



## annnim (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I am Minna we are sailing with a Hallberg-Rassy 29 from Finland to Norway with my boyfriend Antti this summer. We have already spent the beginning of this summer sailing towards Norway. If you want to read about our sailing trip, you can check out our blog for S/Y Dolphin Dance! We also have a lot of sailing pictures in the blog.

We will be sailing in Norway and as I mentioned, all the help and tips are needed! Knowledge from sailing in Norway and around Baltic Sea is highly appreciated and I hope to be participating actively in the discussions here!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

What a nice blog.

Peoples, do have a look at this one, its worth it.

Nice boat but then I'm somewhat biased towards these Scandinavian lovelies . 

I have to say that the areas you two are cruising would have to be some of the most beautiful on the planet. Everyone here knows my fascination for the American PNW but Scandinavia and the Northern parts of the UK, particularly Scotland are right up there.

Lovely.

Do forgive me if my calling of the whole area as Scandinvia is incorrect. I'm meaning to include the Baltic States, Sweden, Denmark, Norway, Finland etc. As per this map from ANNIMS blog.










ps - In reality we are talking the Nordic Countries. Scandinavia I now now is only Sweden, Denmark and Norway. Add in Finland, Iceland, Faroe Islands and Greenland then you have the Nordic Countries. (Wikipedia is your friend)


----------



## annnim (Jun 25, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for your kind words, tdw!

We also love the area that we are cruising. We come from Finland so we have more experience from the very scattered Finnish archipelago, which is full of small islands. Now when we have come this far, we have noticed that Sweden has a really particular and different kind of archipelago, but Norway again somehow resembles Finland. One of the reasons is that in Norway, the islands are not full of buildings, like it is also in Finland, since it is not allowed by law to build too close to the water. On the other hand, in Sweden, all those small islands are full of houses - it is both beautiful but also kind of bad since there are not that many natural areas left there. In Norway, however, there are fjords and mountains - something that we do not have in many places around this world. We are so excited to be able to soon visit this huge, monumental but natural area.

A comment about the geography - if you want to be precise, Scandinavia refers to Norway, Sweden and Denmark, because they are situated on the Scandinavian peninsula, where there are for example high mountains. When you add Finland and Iceland, you've got the Nordic countries. And as you mention, Faroe Islands and Greenland also belong to this area, because they are parts of Denmark! 

When it comes to our blog, we try to make it look as good as possible. I myself work with related themes and I have been blogging with different topics for ages, and that kind of experience helps when trying to create a beautiful blog. Well, it also helps that Antti takes beautiful pictures with his lovely Panasonic G2. And since our camera is so great in filming, we are also going to create Youtube videos from our sailing travels  But that will happen only when this summer's trip is over, since we won't now have enough time to edit the videos - writing and editing the blog posts takes a lot of the valuable time we have to spend cruising the Southern Norwegian coast!


----------

